# Grafische Obrfläche auf diesem System ???



## nils11 (13. Januar 2003)

Ahoi,

ich hatte zu Hause so viele einzelne alte Hardware-Teile rumliegen, dass ich mir daraus einfach mal eine Art Rechner zusammengebastelt hab'. Nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob auf Folgenden System Linux mit grafischer Oberfläche laufen kann:

CPU: Weiß ich nicht genau. Beim Start zeigt folgendes an: 6x86 P 150+ CPU at 120 Mhz.
RAM: 96 MB
Festplatte: 2x Ca. 1,4 GB
CD-ROM: 4-Fach
Grafik: Eine standard PCI-Karte
Und logischerweise Diskettenlaufwerk  .

Also: Ist grafische Oberfläche hier möglich ??? Wenn ja, welches Linux würdet ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## Transmitter (14. Januar 2003)

ja, wieso sollte es da nicht laufen?

ich würde nur evtl. wenn du auf jeden fall ne GUI haben willst auf kde3 verzichten und 1 oder 2 nehmen .. 

oder wenn dir egal was du für ne oberfläche hast, kannst du auch windowmaker oder gnome nehmen, die sind ein stückchen schneller als kde.


----------



## nils11 (14. Januar 2003)

Naja, ich dachte weil 150 Mhz ja nicht so wirklich schnell sind und schon mit Win '98 Probleme hatte.
Aber ich werde es dann mal mit Gnome versuchen  .


----------



## JohannesR (20. Januar 2003)

Oder WindowMaker, der ist auch nett


----------



## Slizzzer (23. Januar 2003)

Auf jedenfall Windowmaker oder Iceblabla (wie hieß der noch?).

An KDE und GNOME wirst Du auf dem Rechner keine Freude haben! Die sind ähnlich lahm wie XP.


----------



## fluessig (23. Januar 2003)

Das müsste ein Cyrix sein oder?
Also KDE2 lief bei mir auch schon auf nem 486er mit 16mb ram.
Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## JohannesR (24. Januar 2003)

Also wenn man auf Linux umsteigt ist KDE2/3 dem Windows-Desktop wohl am ähnlichsten 
Wenn man was leistungsfähiges, schlankes will, würd ich WindowMaker nutzen.
Aber ist mit Sicherheit auch Weschmackssache, ausserdem kommt es darauf an, was man damit machen will


----------



## edi (27. Januar 2003)

ich hatte mal kde auf nem 133er laufen 
ging net gerade wunderbar 
aber es ging =)

shice auf kde - ssh reicht doch vollkommen =)


----------

